# Laptop in Bed



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I know this is not the most romantic idea ever, but my husband is a fiction writer in his (less than) spare time and loves to write on his laptop in bed and I would like to find something for him.  Does anyone know of an inexpensive stand or tray or anything he can rest the laptop on in order to use it while in bed?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have this, and it's pretty good. You can stuff the power brick in the middle.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/MAGNIFYING-AIDS-Posture-Rite-Desk/dp/B001BPO2K2/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_31

I have something similar to this on Amazon.... although it has a leather like top.. but what is great about these are the bean bag bottoms.. I think they sell them at office supply stores.. and Barnes and Noble.. they are very comfortable.. they can get a little warm in the summer.. so try to find one that has the smallest profile.. good luck!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got one of these for my husband a couple of years ago. 


He doesn't use it much, though. He has a smaller one like this that he usually uses.


I picked up one of these for myself at Sam's last week, to use with my netbook when we're watching TV - it was only about $15 there...it's really made for using on a tabletop but it works to keep my lap from "overheating". Wish they made them a little smaller specifically for netbooks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

This is what I use. 

I actually bought it because my laptop would get so hot. It helps cool my computer, and I can also use it in bed just fine.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all!!

I'll be showing these to my husband tonight and let him decide which ones he would like to investigate further.  For all I know he may have something specific in mind and we'll see which of these fits the bill.

Thanks again.

BTW, for those who posted a pic only could you please add a name or link... or just a hint, please?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> I'll be showing these to my husband tonight and let him decide which ones he would like to investigate further. For all I know he may have something specific in mind and we'll see which of these fits the bill.
> 
> ...


The pics are links  - mine were made with the Amazon link-maker (it's at the top of the page here).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> The pics are links  - mine were made with the Amazon link-maker (it's at the top of the page here).


Oh! Doh!! I didn't know you could do that. That will be my learning experience of the day!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My sister uses the "Laplander" from Levenger:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My sister uses the "Laplander" from Levenger:


Looks nice -thanks!

Of course you understand the logic in my requesting this info, right? He get's his laptop thingie/I get the Oberon cover I've been wanting. The gift that keeps on giving and a perfect marriage!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


>


I have one of these, works really well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I have one of these, works really well.


Have you used it in bed?


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

In www.abcdistributing.com their is one that my sister has and it's great!!

Direct link to the item
http://www.abcdistributing.com/home/catalog/cat_item_pg.asp?G=671&P=125&Rec=7&Ntt=laptops&N=35&Nao=0&R=458172-4W79---2

RoxyLYz


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

RoxyLyz said:


> In www.abcdistributing.com their is one that my sister has and it's great!!
> Direct link to the item
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/home/catalog/cat_item_pg.asp?G=671&P=125&Rec=7&Ntt=laptops&N=35&Nao=0&R=458172-4W79---2
> RoxyLYz


Ohhhhhh, this one looks great AND is inexpensive!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Will he just put it on the bed, or does he want to use it on his lap?

If it's just for the bed, I love the new one Levenger just put on their website:




















> A solid bamboo laptop stand
> Today many of us use laptops in our kitchens, family rooms and elsewhere to check news, weather, traffic, movie times, restaurant menus, etc. But set on a counter or table, our expensive computers are subject to spills. We're proud to offer a simple device that makes your laptop easier to use, while also keeping it safe and secure.
> 
> * Adjusts to a comfortable work angle whether sitting or standing
> ...


Seriously considering getting one of these for my new MacBook Pro as soon as they put out another coupon code.....


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

marianner said:


> I have this, and it's pretty good. You can stuff the power brick in the middle.


Thanks, I'm usually up late at night until 2am working on business essays for school. I will look into that!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Will he just put it on the bed, or does he want to use it on his lap?


Lap, on bed. Thank you for the info.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a faberware cutting board from Walmart and a couple of pieces of velcro attaching it to the laptop. It is the same size as my laptop and fits right in my case if I am going somewhere that I need it. Total cost under $10. Disadvantage: because I wanted it to fit the laptop there is no room for the mouse to play on. It plays on the bedsheet.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I use a scrap piece of thin plywood that I had lying around in the basement.  I had my father trim it up and smooth and round the corners.  Works for me and was free.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I use a scrap piece of thin plywood that I had lying around in the basement. I had my father trim it up and smooth and round the corners. Works for me and was free.


LOL - I was using my old high school yearbook for my netbook. Worked great, except my lap still got hot after awhile. That rolodex one keeps it from getting so hot.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I use one of these, its soft and comfy on my lap  I use it with the flatter side up.
I only read, web surf in bed 
I have a Aluminum MacBook, and it does not get very hot though.

http://www.amazon.com/Serta-2-5-Pound-Memory-Contour-Innovations/dp/B000BI3OSQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1250001092&sr=8-3


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

marianner said:


> I have this, and it's pretty good. You can stuff the power brick in the middle.


This is a Belkin CushTop Notebook Stand, and the picture is a link  I've also seen it in a couple of alternate color schemes, but this is the only one I have.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> I actually bought it because my laptop would get so hot. It helps cool my computer, and I can also use it in bed just fine.


very good idea, any way to get extra air moving is awesome for laptops


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, I bought him one of those cooling pads last year.  Alsao to note, he said something like a bed tray would be great.  When I showed him the tray-type models he said they looked too much like a tray.  I think he may be on his own for this one!  Although he later said the tray things might work.  Lost cause!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

RoxyLyz said:


> In www.abcdistributing.com their is one that my sister has and it's great!!
> 
> Direct link to the item
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/home/catalog/cat_item_pg.asp?G=671&P=125&Rec=7&Ntt=laptops&N=35&Nao=0&R=458172-4W79---2
> ...


My mom got me one of these for christmas from Bed, Bath and Beyond. I ended up returning it because it was too high for me. I had to sit up straight in bed, and then I still had to have my arms raised to high to type. It was not very comfortable for me. 
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> My mom got me one of these for christmas from Bed, Bath and Beyond. I ended up returning it because it was too high for me. I had to sit up straight in bed, and then I still had to have my arms raised to high to type. It was not very comfortable for me.
> deb


Maybe we should see if they have them at BB&B...it might be high for you, but just right to my hubby's tummy clearance.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> My mom got me one of these for christmas from Bed, Bath and Beyond. I ended up returning it because it was too high for me. I had to sit up straight in bed, and then I still had to have my arms raised to high to type. It was not very comfortable for me.
> deb


That is what I thought of when I saw the photo on the website. The woman using it looks like she's in an uncomfortable or awkward position.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> I actually bought it because my laptop would get so hot. It helps cool my computer, and I can also use it in bed just fine.


It plugs into the USB, right? Do you think it impacts the battery much? Or do you use your laptop plugged in?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Maybe we should see if they have them at BB&B...it might be high for you, but just right to my hubby's tummy clearance.


I was thinking that also. I am pretty short, just barely 5 feet.

I use a pillow I got a few years ago at Kmart or Walmart. It's filled with little beady things. Sorry for the poor description. It's squishy, not too big. I got it about 10 years ago. Not sure if they still sell them, but I bet they sell something similar. 
deb


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm always looking for inexpensive solutions, even though they may not be the prettiest. 
I, too, use a cutting board, but I put a usb connected cooling fan (mine is a targus, fwiw) and it's been a great solution. 
Re: the battery issue, I can't help there, as I am always connected via the power thingo.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This isn't for a bed, but it's awesome for using your laptop while on the couch. Just make sure your couch has an opening underneath to slide the legs of the table into.

You can adjust the height of the table and even tilt the bigger portion. There are grooves to prevent the laptop from sliding off.

















Black: http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/779380/RS-To-Go-Zarty-II-Laptop/
White: http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/781910/RS-To-Go-Zarty-II-Laptop/

Mine is black.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have this one that I use while working from my couch.
http://www.airdesks.com/

A bit more expensive than the one above, but it's really adjustable, and I like it a lot. I've had it a couple of years now and use it daily.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Check Ikea. I saw something there two days ago that would work well (lap desk). Also, I have seen lap desks at all the back to school sales


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It plugs into the USB, right? Do you think it impacts the battery much? Or do you use your laptop plugged in?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it does. I haven't had the chance to use it without my computer plugged in, so I wouldn't really know about that. Before I bought it, though, I did read in the description and in reviews that the battery consumption was very small.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cat said:


> I'm always looking for inexpensive solutions, even though they may not be the prettiest.
> I, too, use a cutting board, but I put a usb connected cooling fan (mine is a targus, fwiw) and it's been a great solution.
> Re: the battery issue, I can't help there, as I am always connected via the power thingo.


That's a good idea...and my hubby would love the cost factor.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have this one that I use while working from my couch.
> http://www.airdesks.com/
> 
> A bit more expensive than the one above, but it's really adjustable, and I like it a lot. I've had it a couple of years now and use it daily.
> deb


I looked at the Air Desk for bed one, but it's a bit over our price range. BTW, please tell me the one for cars/trucks is only used when the car is stopped...hahahaha! The guy in the pic is sitting in front of his stearing wheel typing away.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

km522 said:


> Check Ikea. I saw something there two days ago that would work well (lap desk). Also, I have seen lap desks at all the back to school sales


Very good idea and that would give me an excuse to buy something else I've been looking at.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I looked at the Air Desk for bed one, but it's a bit over our price range. BTW, please tell me the one for cars/trucks is only used when the car is stopped...hahahaha! The guy in the pic is sitting in front of his stearing wheel typing away.


Wow, you're right. I had not looked at that. I wouldn't be surprised if they did use them while driving. A couple of weeks ago I was headed down the interstate, passing a car, I look over and she's reading a huge hardback book, at 70mph. Gesh!! I got away from her fast.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Wow, you're right. I had not looked at that. I wouldn't be surprised if they did use them while driving. A couple of weeks ago I was headed down the interstate, passing a car, I look over and she's reading a huge hardback book, at 70mph. Gesh!! I got away from her fast.
> deb


I passed a "weaver"last night on the 202 who was reading a map - completely open, unfolded and blocking the windshield.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I was thinking that also. I am pretty short, just barely 5 feet.
> 
> I use a pillow I got a few years ago at Kmart or Walmart. It's filled with little beady things. Sorry for the poor description. It's squishy, not too big. I got it about 10 years ago. Not sure if they still sell them, but I bet they sell something similar.
> deb


That's the kind of pillow I use for my Kindle sometimes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I looked at the Air Desk for bed one, but it's a bit over our price range. BTW, please tell me the one for cars/trucks is only used when the car is stopped...hahahaha! The guy in the pic is sitting in front of his stearing wheel typing away.


Actually some people use their laptops for GPS programs. My husband considered doing that when we had an RV, never actually did it, though.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Actually some people use their laptops for GPS programs. My husband considered doing that when we had an RV, never actually did it, though.


I can see that working, but not in the states where texting while driving is illegal. I can imagine trying to tell a cop that you were on the laptop, not a cell phone would be interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:



> Actually some people use their laptops for GPS programs. My husband considered doing that when we had an RV, never actually did it, though.


A friend of mine just told me he and his wife kept their laptop on between the seats, with their aircard, and looked up stuff as they drove on their recent camping trip through the midwest. The person not driving did the looking up, though. They would look up towns and points of interest to see if they wanted to stop and look at things. Plus look up campgrounds, etc. He said they put a "platform" between the seats.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Many many many years ago when we were living in Ventura County CA, my husband built a video center for our van.  We were planning a trip to visit friends in Port Orchard, WA and wanted something to keep him somewhat entertained. . .he was in the 3rd grade or so.  We found a small video cassette player and one of those 5" B&W TV's and he built a cabinet for it so my son could watch from the back seat, switch his tapes, etc.  It sat on the floor between our two front seats so the power cord could go to what they called the cigarette lighter back then.  

Two years later, Chrysler came out with one built into their vans. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They obviously stole Ed's idea--you should sue!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I can see that working, but not in the states where texting while driving is illegal. I can imagine trying to tell a cop that you were on the laptop, not a cell phone would be interesting.


Well, I know we wouldn't have been typing on it while driving (I might've been while he was driving) - but the idea is to have it on & giving you directions, etc. Can't remember what the program was for the laptop, but he ended up buying a regular GPS.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A friend of mine just told me he and his wife kept their laptop on between the seats, with their aircard, and looked up stuff as they drove on their recent camping trip through the midwest. The person not driving did the looking up, though. They would look up towns and points of interest to see if they wanted to stop and look at things. Plus look up campgrounds, etc. He said they put a "platform" between the seats.
> 
> Betsy


I could see using my netbook for that - then again, we have the iPhones. But sometimes if you aren't on 3G, it's pretty slow - we just drove up to my 40th high school reunion & were both excited when we got into 3G-Land.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well, I know we wouldn't have been typing on it while driving (I might've been while he was driving) - but the idea is to have it on & giving you directions, etc. Can't remember what the program was for the laptop, but he ended up buying a regular GPS.


We've done that very same thing all over the USA, UK & Europe. I drive, my husband is on his laptop - constantly...sometimes even looking out for the directions.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Meemo said:


> That's the kind of pillow I use for my Kindle sometimes.


I use mine for my K also. It works great. My M-edge for my K1 opened at just the right angle to prop, but the platform M-edge I have for K2 does not work the same way. It's great for when I'm sitting up, but not laying down. The pillow holds it perfect.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've now stepped up from a thin piece of plywood to this:
http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.aspx?sku=AWE01US1
It has dual fans (whisper quiet) and 4 usb ports. I love it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have owned an iLap for several years now. They are nice, but expensive. The front pad is removable. You can put it on for resting in your lap, or take it off for resting on a table.



_--- made the pic a clickable link_


----------

